# Quick Quack: Easy way to make double band sets (video added )



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have recently been using glue to bind the two bands before attaching to one end of the pouch for a double band set.

All you have to do is put just a little bit on the ends and sandwich them together.

1/4 inch on pouch end, and 1/4 in on fork end.

This will keep the two bands aligned when attaching. It will not hurt the bands nor effect the set when drawing.

Edit: this is just used to make the bands themselves , you attach them to the pouch and forks like you normally would.

Use a glue that is a light adhesive. I use a clear paper glue like this:









Edit: video






Have you done this before?

If so, share your experiences.
If not, give it a try and .... share your experiences 

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1. Not tried yet, want to give a try - is there any other glue than showed one? because I don't get that one here.

2. Only one concern if one band break in the double we have to change the both, correct?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> 1. Not tried yet, want to give a try - is there any other glue than showed one? because I don't get that one here.
> 
> 2. Only one concern if one band break in the double we have to change the both, correct?


1. Yes, I am sure there are other types of glue,, I added a video, and show that I am using a japanese brand. if you go to an office supply store or a stationary section of another store, you should find it. It is a yellowish clear glue that usually rolls on, used for paper and projects. Of course, I am sure any light adhesive glue will work, no super glue is needed.

2. You shouldn:t have to, I think you can pull it apart with no damage, because you are not gluing the whole thing.

Honestly though, when my doubles break, I just cut close to the pouch and the fork, and turn it into a single leaving the tiny bit of excess at the attachments.



LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for the video buddy, that is what I m looking. Yes, it is just about 3mm or 4mm glue area so I'm sure too it can remove without damage the other band.

BTW: Your left thumb hope it is from direct hit! :neener:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good tip


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Duck, I'm a big fan of all your Quacks. Keep 'em coming! (beats a twit by a mile)

-Need to trademark the Quik Qwaks


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Duck, will give it a go...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I always believe in sharing information, and video (or face to face) is the easiest way for me to get my point across 

I can say this method, really helps me with doubles.. otherwise I would have to redo my sets everytime I misalign my bands (which was often before this  )

LGD


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i have always done this, but i just use a cheap glue stick.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great tip LGD!!!

Probably will use this method in my next double set!!

Thanks for sharing 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

beaverman said:


> i have always done this, but i just use a cheap glue stick.


Thanks for sharing that, Yes I imagined that would work as well, but I can only show what I used... I do know it only needs to be some form of light adhesive, since its only needed to aid in setting it up. your comment confirms it.

I can now trust that, once I run out of my stuff, I can steal my daughters supplies for the good of my hobby 

LGD


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks but I use a small piece of double-sided tape. Easy to apply and no chance of it getting messy.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

halbart said:


> Thanks but I use a small piece of double-sided tape. Easy to apply and no chance of it getting messy.


Yes i my experiment time i used double-sided carpet tape too, but last time i shoot only single bands !

Thanks for your video :thumbsup:


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Genius brother! New trick to me


----------

